
SoftBank Invests $100M in Online Marketplace Globality - avitzurel
https://www.wsj.com/articles/softbank-invests-100-million-in-online-marketplace-globality-11548160201
======
avitzurel
I am an engineering manager at Globality and been working here for the past
couple of years. Here to answer questions if you have any.

------
avitzurel
Text version [https://outline.com/D6Gzux](https://outline.com/D6Gzux)

